# Global kitchen knife / set



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

View Advert


*Global kitchen knife / set*

Wanted any style Global kitchen knifes. Price depends on size / condition etc.

Thanks for looking.




*Advertiser*

xellos99



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

